# Changing Motorhome, A bit of help needed please :)



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

OK, maybe time to change ??

Have a Merc 416 Frankia that i have been well pleased with, 

Can anyone suggest a replacement, 

It has to be able to tow 2 tons, 
Seams to rule out a lot, certainly the tag axle ones !!

Large shower unit

Large rear garage

4 full berth would be good

So any ideas ?? :?: 

TIA


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

When it comes to change we all have different views of what is suitable.We made our purchase knowing that it would have to last "forever" due to finances. Five years ownership and all is fine.

However if financial constraints are not a factor try one of these.
Dave p


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Dave  

Think that may be a tad OTT for a few narrow lanes down this way !!

Been looking at C class type yanks, ? Maybe that's one way :?: 

Their must be some British/European manufacturers, that have a reasonable tow capacity ??


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

So,, 
No one with any clues, as to a MH that will tow ??? Up to £50k


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

I've no idea what our MH will tow but it nearly fits the bill.

John


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

If you are well pleased with yours why change it?

Think ours would as its 3.9 tonnes but 120bhp not sure it would have enough stuff in it - the one above at 150bhp probably would but depends on towing capacity am sure and now have no idea what am talking about.

But Deadlegs range Esprit anyway (think they are called Magic Edition now) comes in all shapes and sizes.

Greenie


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ton*

Hello,

May be limited to 1750kG on this one

May be 2000kG

What about a Geist Phantom? New and used available

™


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We have a Geist Phantom on a 416 Mercedes. It has a large payload, and we sometimes tow an Ifor Williams 3m box trailer with no problems. We keep thinking of changing the MH but cannot find anything similar in our price range.


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

hI, I think that you will find that the latest Mercedes Sprinter Chassis are plated to tow 3.5t, Ours can tow 2.7t and we could have had it at 3.5t if it had been necssary


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks you all, the input is very much appreciated  

My Frankie has been sold and gone, A price i really could not refuse , so the hunt is on to find another 

Looks like another 416 Merc then, :?: 
Fancy a tag axle MH, but all seam short of the tow weight i need :?: 

Thanks teemyob for the links,, google on overtime at present


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi,

Have you considered looking at the Burstner 850/851?

Details can be seen here

We seriously considered both of these before settling on the Dethleffs (which also meets your criteria - we love ours to bits, so don't even ask  ).

Regards,
John


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Motorhome*



Ozzyjohn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you considered looking at the Burstner 850/851?
> 
> ...


Nice Motorhome John,

Sadly we could not get a good enough deal on an XXL so walked away.

TM


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks, Just looking/searching !!

Struggling to find the tow weights data for the Dethleffs 

Have thought about a Burstner 747, but the weights are to low  
not seen or heard about the Iveco based Burstner 850/851 :idea:


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi,

Ours has a Gross Vehicle Weight max of 6,500kg and a Gross Train Weight maximum of 8,900kg.

It never feels like it is going anywhere in a hurry, but always gives the impression that it would climb any hill without breaking sweat.

Regards,
John


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Ozzyjohn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ours has a Gross Vehicle Weight max of 6,500kg and a Gross Train Weight maximum of 8,900kg.
> 
> ...


That seems a very high train weight, and come to think of it vehicle weight, are you sure?

Wobby


----------



## dct67 (Sep 23, 2007)

Definitely correct for the current Dethleffs XXL - built on an Iveco 60C18 chassis.

Dethleffs data:

http://www2.dethleffs.de/gb/reisemobile/globetrotter_xxl.php#fzg_details

Iveco data for the 60C18 gives a max train weight of 9500Kg!

David


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Wobby,

Sorry, my mistake - max GTW is actually 9500kg!

Ours is the 60C17 (i.e. not the current Daily chassis, but the previous one).

Regards,
John


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ozzyjohn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you considered looking at the Burstner 850/851?
> 
> John


Thanks John for the suggestion, and everyone for the help !!

Hopefully all sorted,, Bought a A850 with 3000 kg capability  Pick it up tomorrow, and will see how it goes,,

Just a towbar to sort now, :roll:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*A850*



TJ101 said:


> Ozzyjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Wow that was all very quick!

Yes, I think the Tow weights of Ivecos tend to be quite high, 2000kG-3000kG from memory.

Good Luck.

TM


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: A850*



teemyob said:


> Wow that was all very quick!
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> TM


Never been know to dwell  Hopefully i will not be too disappointed after the Frankie


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm sure that I cannot be the only one hanging in here with fingers crossed awaiting the outcome of this "speedy selection" process  .

Are you proud new owner? Tow bar sorted? (If choosing and buying a motorhome is something you can do in days, a tow bar should take mere minutes  ).

Regards,
John


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi John

Yep,, collected a 850-2 this PM, and 100 odd mile drive back,, 
Lost a bit of umph, compared with the Sprinter 416,, but pulls well enough, considering the extra size !!! 
A bit "bouncy" on the rear maybe, but have to have a play with the rear air springs etc, 

Towbar all measured up, and on order 

Was not a hard choice really, knew what i wanted/needed, put google into meltdown, and found one, no point messing about


----------



## dct67 (Sep 23, 2007)

So where did you find your 850? Is it the one that was on eBay in Southampton area?

What were you looking to improve on over the Frankia?

Cheers

David


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*messing about*



TJ101 said:


> Hi John
> 
> Yep,, collected a 850-2 this PM, and 100 odd mile drive back,,
> Lost a bit of umph, compared with the Sprinter 416,, but pulls well enough, considering the extra size !!!
> ...


Thanks for the update, sounds like an easy transaction.

TM


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

dct67 said:


> So where did you find your 850? Is it the one that was on eBay in Southampton area?
> 
> What were you looking to improve on over the Frankia?
> 
> ...


Found it on a google search, a private add, but just searched e-bay, that's the one 

So far, fit , finish & built quality does not seam to be up to the Frankia standard,, But i need a larger towing capacity, the Frankia with the race box on, was just inside, with the challenge truck on, was too close :roll: + the nicety for a extra permanent bed is a plus point

But yep, nice easy purchase :wink:


----------



## dct67 (Sep 23, 2007)

Excellent!

That 850 was the first motorhome I looked at when we started our search. 

But my wife set her heart on two separate beds for the girls.

It seemed in great condition and had the factory installed air suspension, which would be good.

All the best.

David


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*World*

Small World Eh David?
You even looked at my Old Eura Mobil!

Well TJ101, time to update your avatar!

TM


----------



## dct67 (Sep 23, 2007)

It is a small world - your 716 was the second one we looked at...

Cheers

David


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

TJ101 said:


> dct67 said:
> 
> 
> > So where did you find your 850? Is it the one that was on eBay in Southampton area?
> ...


It is probably the only model with the towing capacity you need, I looked at one but it had been used by a MotoX team and was well worn. Good luck with yours.


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Would liked to have stayed with a Frankia tag axle, but none were near the weight required

The 850 is clean, one very nice, semi retired owner, who has given up, so left all his extra bits of kit, and had covers on all the floors and seats etc

Just need to fit the towbar, and a full sat TV system,, :?: so off to do some homework on what i need  got the TV, just need all the rest :roll:


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Well congratulations. Our weeks of agonising over what to buy seem rather lame by comparison to your speed buying prowess.

I don't know if the bouncy rear end was whilst you were loaded up or relatively empty. Our Iveco chassis rides much better with our touring load on board than it does when empty (though we don't have the benefit of air suspension).

I hope it turns out to be everything you hoped for.

Regards,
John


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ozzyjohn said:


> I don't know if the bouncy rear end was whilst you were loaded up or relatively empty.
> John


Hi, was more or less empty, was the collection trip, so not up to speed with the rear suspension etc,, but was near the bottom limit etc, so that would explain it,,

Did notice when looking underneath, that, what would seam is a lever sensor link, to the rear diff housing was not connected ? may have something to do with it,, 
Best i go and find some more info on the rear air suspension system


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Qwick update i surpose  

So far all good bar the Towbar :twisted: 
Was measured up on the way back from collection, ie over 3 weeks ago,, was promised it within 7 days, but i made a mistake, and said it will be OK, so long as i had it by early this week, so it could be fitted,, Guess what !!! Need to tow the trailer this weekend, so its now a case of booking a hotel for 3 night for 4 of us, or taking another vehicle that will tow !!! (300 mile round trip) 
Plus 2 more events in the next 2 weeks !!!!

Sorted the rear suspension,, Someone here i think ?? posted about a new Iveco site, and downloaded the full workshop manual,, Thanks  Both rear shocks were well beyond it, so new fitted, and now all as it should be


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, was i OK, in searching, buying and collecting a motorhome, all within 3 days ??

In a word Yes  

Now 4 months and 5k kms down the road, the 850 has been up to exactly what was required of her, 
A few weekends away, a 2 week holiday, a good few event meetings, 10 days with 5 blokes while competing at WRC France, plus a few horsey hunter trials, all towing a trailer

Bar for one injector wire lead, nothing has broken or fallen off, Downsides, not a lot, Its not the quickest thing on 4 wheels, even with a power upgrade, but again, 2.5 ton on the back, don't help ! 

Saloon seats are not the most comfy for sitting on ! and not a great deal of worktop space in the galley


----------

